# which USP is recommened?



## beThePuma (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm currently looking into HK's USPs. I'm 14, saving for one n hopefully gettin one in a year or so. I want a USP with the right caliber for: a good self defense weapon, specially in the house and on hikes, easy to get off a second shot, and light for concealed carry (when i'm older). The only hangun I've shot was a Kahr PM9 9mm, that gun kicks because its so light even if it's 9mm. With a bigger heavier gun I hope it won't kick as hard. I also know that caliber won't matter as much against lets say a drugged up dude, its just where you place those bullets, but against a mountain lion it might. Another question I have is what are the pros and cons for the USP Compact and USP?

thanks,
joe


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

You may want to check out this site:

http://hkpro.com/forum/index.php


----------



## beThePuma (Jun 20, 2006)

great site..thanks


----------

